# CONOCO panel



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

*Belt & Suspenders*



RICK BOYD said:


> I was in a gas station and saw the panel said CONOCO OIL on it .
> it was manufactured by Frank Adams co.
> How rare are those ?
> the cool feature was screw fuses in series with the breakers,
> if federal pacific had those they would still be in business today


I've heard the name mentioned before but don't have any experience with them. I did a quick google search and came up with this:
http://68.225.22.180/newsletters.php?action=reply&letterID=298

Being a California company it makes sense they made gear for Conoco.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Frank Adam was a St. Louis based company, Zinsco was LA's gift to the electrical industry.:whistling2:


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

RICK BOYD said:


> I was in a gas station and saw the panel said CONOCO OIL on it .
> it was manufactured by Frank Adams co.
> How rare are those ?
> the cool feature was screw fuses in series with the breakers,
> if federal pacific had those they would still be in business today


Ive seen/worked on the panelboards you describe , my experience is what you think is a breaker is a molded case switch, brakers rated swd is in the last 25 or 30 years, just for fun pull one out and read the markings.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frank Adams were common as muck around here vintage 50-late 60's.

I had a 4-circuit panel fuse panel single phase 120 VAC 2-wire with ground said Colt, with Colt written like the gun manufacture does. Lost in a move.


----------



## IanR (Nov 7, 2007)

"2-wire with ground said Colt, with Colt written like the gun manufacture does."
You know why? It was made by them,. Way back when, early 20th century, Colt Firearms produced many different products in addition to guns.


----------

